
Who Controls the Internet? - rbanffy
https://themargins.substack.com/p/who-controls-the-internet
======
luckylion
A good question to ask when pondering "who controls the internet" isn't so
much "who can cut off themselves from the internet", it's "who can cut off
others from the internet".

